# My first flock



## ksweets (Nov 13, 2013)

Hello, everyone!! I am new to the forums and excited to learn and share with everyone! I ordered my chicks through the mail from healthychicksandmore and received them December 5th. Iordered 10 female chicks total, 4 Barred Plymouth Rocks, three araucannas, and three light brahmas. I also received an extra barred rock and the optional free rare bird, which was an araucanna roo. 
This is him at 10 days








Here is one of the female araucannas







And a 10 light brahma chick








All arrived healthy and hungry and have been a breeze so far. The brahmas are definitely growing the slowest, and the barred rocks growing the fastest and clearly the most intelligent of the three breeds. I forgot to snap a pic of a BR, will post one soon!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Congratulations on your new flock. You're going to find that having them that young will have them bonding to you as well as you to them.


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

Welcome to chicken forum!!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Awww, congratulations on those precious little wee ones! They're so much fun now and even more fun as they get older. My day isn't complete without one last peek, pet, and ya - a hug here at there for my girls before I tuck them in for the night.  Oh for the love of chickens.


----------



## minmin1258 (Nov 5, 2013)

Hello and welcome to you and your little flock. Be careful there is a fever going around! I got it back in May of last year, sounds like you are on the verge of having it too!!! Lol Chicken Fever- It's an ADDICTION!!! I Love it!!!


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

Ah yes, the tricky, smart lil' barred rocks! Mine is my sweetest hen, and the closest to finding out how to get into the house!


----------



## ksweets (Nov 13, 2013)

Thanks, everyone!! Love the experience so far, glad to have support from kind, knowledgeable folks like you!! Here is one of my barred rock ladies, at 13 days


----------

